# Knee Arthroscopy with excision of ganglion cyst at PCL



## nauger (Oct 27, 2010)

I cannot seem to find a code for this procedure:

Knee Arthroscopy with excision of ganglion cyst at PCL.

Is their a code for doing this arthroscopically?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Oct 27, 2010)

nauger said:


> I cannot seem to find a code for this procedure:
> 
> Knee Arthroscopy with excision of ganglion cyst at PCL.
> 
> ...



I would probably use unlisted 29999 with the fee from 27347.


----------

